# Floating shelf completed



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just finished a floating wall shelf and hung it up on the wall. I thought I would post some pics


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks very nice. How long is it?


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

cowchaser said:


> Looks very nice. How long is it?


It is 24" by 5 3/4"


----------



## BudK (Mar 6, 2007)

Well executed . Oaky , with a touch of magic . 

What room ?

You realize , of course , year's ago you would BURN for that .




If you weigh the same as a duck ...


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I'm just curious, how did you attach it? I made 2 floating shelves and ended up making a jig for keyhole slots..


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

autoBrad said:


> I'm just curious, how did you attach it? I made 2 floating shelves and ended up making a jig for keyhole slots..


I ended up using a blind shelf support from Rockler. it is two rods that stick out from the wall and attach to a plate that gets screwed to the wall. pretty easy to use.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I forgot to say before, nice looking shelf.. Did you buy store crown molding? If so, what type of wood is it and what type of stain did you use? 

I looked up the brackets on rockler.com, they look pretty nice, they seem kinda expsensive though at like 12 or 13 dollars. Seems to add a good deal of cost to the shelf.

I made two of these shelves with 1x poplar and crown molding. One of them I painted and the other I haven't finished because I'm affraid to stain it thinking that poplar doesn't stain well from what I have read..


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Here's the two I made. I don't mean to hijack your thread, obviously I am into making these type of shelves.. And I really like how yours turned out stained, etc.. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/decorative-shelf-pics-6650/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/latest-project-7545/


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

autoBrad said:


> I forgot to say before, nice looking shelf.. Did you buy store crown molding? If so, what type of wood is it and what type of stain did you use?
> 
> I looked up the brackets on rockler.com, they look pretty nice, they seem kinda expsensive though at like 12 or 13 dollars. Seems to add a good deal of cost to the shelf.
> 
> I made two of these shelves with 1x poplar and crown molding. One of them I painted and the other I haven't finished because I'm affraid to stain it thinking that poplar doesn't stain well from what I have read..


I used store crown molding and stained it using a minwax golden oak. Hanging the shelf was an after thought so I am going to do some better planing next time and come up with my own hanging device.


----------

